
Homan Square revealed: how Chicago police 'disappeared' 7,000 people - prawn
http://www.theguardian.com/us-news/2015/oct/19/homan-square-chicago-police-disappeared-thousands
======
coreyp_1
If it can happen in Chicago, on such a large scale, as recently as 4 months
ago, then are we really safe at all?

